# A Little Girl...



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey gang!

First time posting, yet a long time reader. 

A 9 year-old girl lives 3 houses away andhas no father figure in her life wants to go surf fishing this weekend. I know how to surf fish in the summer but not in the early spring.

Any ideas or tips would be so helpful. Anything we catch I will post with pictures after our trip to show my thanks.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't help you with the surf fishing, but wanted to say "Good on you!!!" Doing fine things like that is what makes good people.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

welcome aboard! you surf fish the same way as i see it...find a washout, trough, cast there...no difference in time of year other than the bite...you'll be fine and so will she as you'll be on the beach...show her a sand flea, shrimp, heron, seagull, etc...she'll love it and probably get bored so build a sand castle turtle, find some sticks and outline the shell, some pieces of coal or shells for the eyes...take some pictures...bring some chips, snacks...have fun like you were her age...good luck...

mike...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! She is looking forward to surf fishing and maybe catching something! I will be sure to post any pics we may get.

Maybe we will catch 22 pompano, couple dozen spanish and a couple of cobia like that other poster did recently.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Did you go fishing yet? We'd love to hear how it went even if you were skunked!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually, we are going this morning! Couldn't get out last weekend, but will be on the beach by 7am.

I will post a follow-up as soon as we return. She is so excited about going I don't think getting skunked would even matter to her.


----------

